# How Can You Tell an Original Stingray Chain Ring from a Repro?



## T. W. Day (Jan 13, 2022)

Just received a chain ring for a sixties Stingray I bought on ebay. It does not look original as was stated in the description. It looks to be a recent repro. Can anyone tell me if there is a way to tell them apart?


----------



## indycycling (Jan 13, 2022)

photos


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 13, 2022)

Are you talking about the 7 hole juvenile chain ring that was used for decades? This one is a China reproduction and the teeth don't look like the actual Schwinn's. The finish looks like the metal was sand blasted and then plated.


----------



## indycycling (Jan 13, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> Are you talking about the 7 hole juvenile chain ring that was used for decades? This one is a China reproduction and the teeth don't look like the actual Schwinn's. The finish looks like the metal was sand blasted and then plated.
> 
> View attachment 1548418


----------



## indycycling (Jan 13, 2022)

Lucky 7


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jan 13, 2022)

Newer ones have a grainy texture while originals have smooth deep shine plating


----------



## T. W. Day (Jan 13, 2022)

1. So there is no stamping on the originals? 
2. Is the small positioning hole round or oblong on an original?
3. And were there different diameters of the Lucky 7 or were they always one size diameter?


----------



## T. W. Day (Jan 13, 2022)

The one I received has an oblong positioning home. And the overall quality does not present well.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 13, 2022)

No markings on the ring.

Here's an original of a 65 crank.

The diameter is directly related to the tooth count.


----------



## T. W. Day (Jan 13, 2022)

The positioning hole on your original is round. The positioning hole on the one I received is oblong. And the teeth are definitely different.


----------



## T. W. Day (Jan 13, 2022)

The first photo you showed me had an oblong positioning hole like mine. But the original one you showed me has a round positioning hole.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 13, 2022)

The ring I posted that was off a 65 crank has a slight oval, it's not round. The repop I posted has a long oval and an overall crappy appearance. Yours looks like a Schwinn made ring to me judging by the finish and teeth which are more chisel looking. You have to understand that Schwinn used this ring for over 40 years and slight variations on any parts made that many years is common. The oval may have been enlarged sometime after 1965. The repops definitely don't have the finish/plating that yours has. The teeth in that Chinese ring look like little toes to me. LMAO


----------



## T. W. Day (Jan 13, 2022)

Well, I’ll consider it original and go ahead and use it. I’m doing a restoration of my 1967 Stingray and I want to use all original and date correct parts as much as possible.


----------



## T. W. Day (Jan 13, 2022)

Thank you for the help on this GTs58.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jan 14, 2022)

I'm with GT , the plating looks nice and smooth I would say yours is legit.


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Jan 14, 2022)

Yes, the pics you posted look like a legit sprocket. It's all about the forging shape and the beveled teeth. There were Lowrider brand sprockets made too with a very mirror like finish, but a very "square" forging. There are also larger tooth count sprockets made today that are pretty convincing in scale, but Schwinn only originally made them in the one smaller size. The larger ones I'm talking about seem to come in different grades of finish too...


----------



## 60sstuff (Jan 14, 2022)

Here are a couple NOS Lucky 7 front sprockets (56 104 / 6306) that came on the Stingray.
There are No stampings, the small hole has a very slight oval to it and the chrome is smooth and shiny.
36 tooth - 1/2’’ pitch.


----------



## T. W. Day (Jan 14, 2022)

I want to thank everyone who weighed in on whether the chain ring was original or repro. I really appreciate it. All the best to you!


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jan 24, 2022)

T. W. Day said:


> I want to thank everyone who weighed in on whether the chain ring was original or repro. I really appreciate it. All the best to you!



I always thought they were marked "Schwinn" like the Mag style sprockets.. Good to know..


----------

